# This board is guetting boring...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Well.. it appears we don't post too much nowadays. But I think we're having hard time finding time to bike. 

I know I am. I've been doing some urban runs, but they don't compare to trails.

I really want to do SNT this weekend, but I don't want to overdo it. I don't want to go to tres caidas or (worse for now) the long loop. I just want to head up to Canoas, and maybe make a small circuit that meets the lower part of tres caidas and do that loop two or three times, depending on how I'm feeling. My ML misses the dirt!

Anyone want to come along and do that lame circuit?

Thanks


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This board is boring because all you guys talk about is bling and tires and no riding.....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Ill do one loop and then continue :thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

"El pollo" Rasmussen kick ass! haha :thumbsup:


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

rfhuiorfhu rifvohdaufvidafh uvioadhfv udaoifvhudaio vfhudafo huio

Frivolo!:madman: :madman: :madman: who who whooooo locked the door


jus kidinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg+ slimboyfat

somone do a poll that things are fun


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

yeap,it's a little slow...i'm always roaming around here every so often...since i live in new mexico,it's always fun to drop into the mexico foroum and see what sick trails the paisanos are riding...i'm glad that mexico has it's own foroum...but come on guys show me some sick trails! ...maybe this will motivate some of you to ride or to post some pix..you all take care.:thumbsup: 
RCC.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

sweet pics!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Ive been riding quite often, havent taken my camera to take pics though and whats lame is whenever I post about a ride I only get like two or three responses... I know theres not much to say... you guys dont know my trails and I dont know yours but come on lets try and do more ride reports guys.


ok; sunday I took a friend of mine from highschool riding, I thought I took it easy on him, rode at an easy pace but still I managed to make him puke... 3 times... last one was at my house after I gave him some juice to drink. I guess his stomach was only waiting for somethig to fall in so it could throw it back out! 
ohh on a side note: we made a short loop; took us an hour and a half; saturday afternoon I made a long loop on the zapo in around 50 mins (door to door that is).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gambox said:


> "El pollo" Rasmussen kick ass! haha :thumbsup:


Hey Gameboy... The Chicken has just got his arse kicked out of the TDF. Poor cheater.

Well, he and like half of the peloton already... Too many dopers in the same place. Just close your eyes and shoot and surely you'll hit a cheater.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

futher muckers!
This tour d france has become a big joke :madmax:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gambox said:


> futher muckers!
> This tour d france has become a big joke :madmax:


Yep, more boring than this post


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Ill do one loop and then continue :thumbsup:


Can you do saturday? I got a comitment on sunday (non bike related) and will be riding sat.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gambox said:


> "El pollo" Rasmussen kick ass! haha :thumbsup:


wrong: it's "El Pollo" Rasmussen got ass kick'd...


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

that post was from yesterday morning. let's see who is kicked tomorrow haha :madman:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Can you do saturday? I got a comitment on sunday (non bike related) and will be riding sat.


yeah, i dont see why not


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gambox said:


> that post was from yesterday morning. let's see who is kicked tomorrow haha :madman:


I bet it won't be a frenchman...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> yeah, i dont see why not


Around 9 am?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> This board is boring because all you guys talk about is bling and tires and no riding.....


bingo - its like mountain bike consumer here


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Around 9 am?


i think i will prob be doing a dh run before, so we coul maybe meet 9:15 at the quesadillas??
Oh and for those who dont know, the part of trail with the bigger ramps (not the huge ones at the 4x) is completely destroyed. They dug a 1 m trench on the middle of the trail to bury some water pipes :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> bingo - its like mountain bike consumer here


oh.. what do you mean :lol:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

crisillo said:


> oh.. what do you mean :lol:


Are they really a true 2.4? LOL.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Are they really a true 2.4? LOL.


pretty close...

these are initial measurements so the tires may "stretch" some after use I suppose.. measurements were taken on a DT 5.1d @ 40 psi

tread width 60.04mm / 2.36"



casing width 54.14mm / 2.13"



and mounted up



the volume looks good.. they don't look as tall as the 2.4 NN, but quite good for a conti...my old explorers were a lot smaller than claimed.... these are close to claimed :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> pretty close...
> 
> these are initial measurements so the tires may "stretch" some after use I suppose.. measurements were taken on a DT 5.1d @ 40 psi
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... Looks like an interesting front for intermediate to loose soils... even muddy.

The Rampage turned me again into the Large Tread/Medium Casing thing... much better for directional duties, less compliance, but much more stable.

Any price figure Cris? In line with NN's?

Seems like that would be a nice Dia de Reyes gift for me (no more bike stuff from here to end of year, too many needs on other fronts).


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Hmmm.... Looks like an interesting front for intermediate to loose soils... even muddy.
> 
> The Rampage turned me again into the Large Tread/Medium Casing thing... much better for directional duties, less compliance, but much more stable.
> 
> ...


oh gosh..........
everytime this forum get slow, you guys turn up with your tire fetish... its a piece of rubber for christs sake! :eekster: :madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ... its a piece of rubber for christs sake! :eekster: :madman:


Yeah, I always hear that one...

An effing piece of rubber that can save or put your life in danger. Same as a condom... just an effing piece of rubber, isn't it? 

Rubber is ALWAYS underscored... people don't seem to realize the importance of rubber in our civilization and our day-to-day lives.

An effing piece of rubber is what has left my car stranded the only two times it had failed.

I used to work on machinery and even the all mighty Gas Turbines had being brought to its knees by guess what?? Yeah, an effing piece of rubber.

Rubber is what made the Allies to win WWII... FYI...

Get over it... rubber is everything. It's your life. Love it, embrace it. Awaken to the power of rubber... surrender to it.

Do not offend the memory of Mr. Dunlop... :madmax:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Yeah, I always hear that one...
> 
> An effing piece of rubber that can save or put your life in danger. Same as a condom... just an effing piece of rubber, isn't it?
> 
> ...


I think you are right warp.. I have been an ignorant motherfker, taking rubber for granted.
What would we do without it?? :bluefrown:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Hmmm.... Looks like an interesting front for intermediate to loose soils... even muddy.
> .


you think? I will try it in the rear first..as it seems like a fast roller... I moved the 2.4 NN up front and save the BB for more slippery conditions :ihih:


Warp said:


> The Rampage turned me again into the Large Tread/Medium Casing thing... much better for directional duties, less compliance, but much more stable.
> 
> Any price figure Cris? In line with NN's?
> 
> Seems like that would be a nice Dia de Reyes gift for me (no more bike stuff from here to end of year, too many needs on other fronts)


I got it for 25 EUR ...same as NN, although not all the vendors have it at that price..most have them around 35 EUR  ... I suppose they are "milking the cow" since everybody wants to try the new tires....

and yeah.. rubber rules :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> you think? I will try it in the rear first..as it seems like a fast roller... I moved the 2.4 NN up front and save the BB for more slippery conditions :ihih:
> 
> I got it for 25 EUR ...same as NN, although not all the vendors have it at that price..most have them around 35 EUR  ... I suppose they are "milking the cow" since everybody wants to try the new tires....
> 
> and yeah.. rubber rules :thumbsup:


Give them a ride and report how they work....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Give them a ride and report how they work....


will do


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the mountain king feels good..rolls fast but has good grip..the trail was dry..so traction was readily available...will post as further testing takes place


----------

